# [S] Warriors of Chaos - Slaanesh themed army



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

*EDIT: Army has been sold !*


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Army's still waiting for a new mistress or master.
I'll happily mail you pictures if interested.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Bumping this one more time.
Army needs to go since I got some bills to pay 
Just make me an offer !


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Your location is "Heavily spanking Saint Celestine"... while the vast majority of Heresy members are currently on Terra.

Say your location, where you are willing to post to and some sort of guide price and I think you'll have a lot more success.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

But spanking Celestine is fun ...
No seriously, I've always been shipping worldwide, and I'd expect people to assume that a seller would do so unless it'd be stated otherwise.  
At least I'd assume as much from a good seller.
So, yeah, worldwide shipping, from Germany and / or the Netherlands.

And, for a complete army, I'll not be giving price estimations as compared to single models and / or bit colllections. Simply because people will have vastly different opinions on what'd be a fair price. But anyone with more than a passing interest would probably know the worth, and would be able to make an adequate offer of his or her choice. 
Also, like it's been mentioned in the very first post, I'll happily mail a shipload of pictures to those who'd like to take a closer look, I just don't like cluttering up the forums with a metric ton of pictures. 



*EDIT: Army has been sold !*


----------

